# Anyone else watches RIVER MONSTERS



## Jacob_24 (Apr 30, 2009)

TV show on Animal Planet around 9pm EST called river monsters with a host Jeremy Wade last nite's episode was in spain's river catching monster 150lbs cats.



			
				River monsters said:
			
		

> In a new seven-part series from Animal Planet called RIVER MONSTERS, biologist and extreme angler Jeremy Wade travels worldwide to solve these freshwater mysteries, to debunk these myths and to track down these harrowing tales. Wade has made his life's passion and career searching for a variety of aquatic vertebrae while navigating the globe's waterways.
> 
> Each week, Jeremy Wade wil come face-to-face with fear and try to understand these mysterious predators with a taste for human flesh, putting his life on the line to find truly monster-sized fish while globetrotting through Germany, Australia, Brazil and even the state of Texas. His weekly quest catapults him in search of such fascinating creatures as piranha, alligator gar, wels catfish, ******ark, piraiba, candiru and arapaima, all supposedly deadly creatures shrouded with mystery — especially their feeding habits.
> 
> Jeremy Wade discovers that these freshwaters horrors are not just the stuff of legends and can truly swallow a human whole. Not only does he find the truth behind each mystery, he comes dangerously close to becoming part of the story itself by just barely escaping peril in his encounters.


----------



## DrewDennis (Apr 30, 2009)

Pretty cool show! you see the one about the Piranhas?


----------



## puddle jumper (Apr 30, 2009)

Aw man, I keep missing it...
Puddle


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 30, 2009)

that's a big ole kitty! bet they don't have public beaches there!!!


----------



## liljoe0985 (Apr 30, 2009)

i REFUSE to miss this show!!! Go to youtube.com and type Jeremy WADE turtle to see the HUGE softshell he caught that bout bit a man on his trip when he was catchin the Goonch Catfish i believe


----------



## jettman96 (Apr 30, 2009)

nhancedsvt said:


> that's a big ole kitty! bet they don't have public beaches there!!!



Actually, he was fishing from a beach in a part of the show where he caught on of those beasts.  They say the problem is that they get big enough to defend their nests from humans.  They've had some minor attacks in Germany at public swimming areas.  And there are alot of myths about fish attacks in the middle ages.

That Kitty is called a Wels Catfish.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Apr 30, 2009)

Good show!!


----------



## puddle jumper (Apr 30, 2009)

Wels cats,, got to love them...
Puddle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EV5hxzpQUc


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 30, 2009)

just checked it out on youtube and the show is on permanent dvr now! thanks for the heads up guys!


----------



## buzzbaithead57 (Apr 30, 2009)

i only saw the one about alligator gar


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Apr 30, 2009)

I watched everyone so far. I have it set on the DVR. Pretty interesting stuff. There is a lot of fish that I didnt realize was out there. Most of them I dont think I want to know either. Especially the aligator gar.


----------



## letsemwalk (Apr 30, 2009)

that show so far is awesome, wouldn't mind to catch one of them monsters.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 30, 2009)

I love this show!


----------

